# Georgia High School Football playoffs



## Jasper (Nov 24, 2009)

Man, there are some good matchups this Friday night! I love high school football and wish I could see them all.

My son plays for Peachtree Ridge so we're headed to Warner Robins Friday. We're definitely the underdogs, but that's not always bad from a motivation standpoint. PR is going to have to play the game of their lives to win this one.

Best of luck to all the young men still playing!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 24, 2009)

We're making the loooonnnngggg ride to Gainesville . After playing in back to back championships and losing 19 starters from that team nobody gave us much of a chance this year . Our boys struggled early but man they've done some growing up and here we are headed into round three again !!!! I'm proud of this team !

Congrats to everybody on a fine season .


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2009)

We won the coin toss so Jefferson Co. travels to Calhoun for our next match up. Home field and turf may be an advantage for us on this one. But Da'rick better have them runnin shoes on for this game.  Man that kid is impressive so far!


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2009)

Jasper said:


> Man, there are some good matchups this Friday night! I love high school football and wish I could see them all.
> 
> My son plays for Peachtree Ridge so we're headed to Warner Robins Friday. We're definitely the underdogs, but that's not always bad from a motivation standpoint. PR is going to have to play the game of their lives to win this one.
> 
> Best of luck to all the young men still playing!



Y'all be safe and we look forward to having y'all in town.
This was to be rebuilding year for Northside but the boys have listened and practiced hard and are now 11-1. 
I don't know if the Eagles have the size to play with PTR.
We will see come Friday night!  Should be a great game.
I honestly feel that the winner of this game will be in the dome in two weeks.

Mark


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> We won the coin toss so Jefferson Co. travels to Calhoun for our next match up. Home field and turf may be an advantage for us on this one. But Da'rick better have them runnin shoes on for this game.  Man that kid is impressive so far!



When's the game Root? Might have to come down there to watch that one! Go Calhoun!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2009)

Got it set up for Friday night at Phil Reeves Stadium.  Hope that new turf helps us out a little!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Got it set up for Friday night at Phil Reeves Stadium.  Hope that new turf helps us out a little!



Might have to try and swing down that way! Good luck to your boys!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 24, 2009)

My best friend's son plays Safety for Apalachee High. They are hosting Griffin Friday night....

I will be there to cheer them on.. 

Good Luck to all the teams still playing.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 24, 2009)

A co-worker of mine's son plays receiver for Twiggs County. They are 11-1 and play Darlington on Friday in Rome. The kid is expected to sign with Florida St!


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2009)

kevincox said:


> A co-worker of mine's son plays receiver for Twiggs County. They are 11-1 and play Darlington on Friday in Rome. The kid is expected to sign with Florida St!



The Cobra's are playing some really good football this year.
It is great for the whole community! Good luck.


----------



## cwilson15 (Nov 24, 2009)

KEVINCOX- darlington isnt a 3rd round team. my little brother is a reciever for commerce. which darlington beat last round 24-14. the game was in rome. it was a complete joke... i played and have watchd for 10+ years.. the worst reffs ive EVER seen.. the single handledly gave darlington the game... I GOT TWIGGS GOING ALL THE WAY... Good luck to every young man playing.


----------



## poochie (Nov 24, 2009)

maker4life said:


> We're making the loooonnnngggg ride to Gainesville . After playing in back to back championships and losing 19 starters from that team nobody gave us much of a chance this year . Our boys struggled early but man they've done some growing up and here we are headed into round three again !!!! I'm proud of this team !
> 
> Congrats to everybody on a fine season .



i'll be at the gainesville game as well.
pulling for them though! 
i've been doing an athletic training internship this semester so i've been helping take care of these boys.
friday night should be interesting.
hope ya'll have a safe trip!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 25, 2009)

Some great games indeed .... ain't no better way to spend Thanksgiving morning than on the PRACTICE FIELD!!!  But since Peach sent my boys home last week I'll be headed over to Warner Robins to hang w/ some good friends at the NS/PTR game.  

Bitter ... how 'bout texting me scores on Friday??  I forgot you were up that way ... up 'til now I've been pulling for my neighbors over in JeffCo.  Ya'll don't be too hard on 'em now ya' hear?  Gonna be country come to town - this is the first time they've made it past game 12 and they ain't used to playin' on that plastic grass.    Seriously best wishes to Coach Arnold and his band of Warriors!  I wouldn't mind making a trip over to the reservation next week.  

M4L....  I underestimated your Makers last week.  After the way ya'll started the season I seriously didn't expect it to be that close.  Sure am glad Rusty didn't pick ya'll for the weekly contest again this week.  City Park is a great place for a game - if it wasn't so far I'd have considered coming up for this game.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 25, 2009)

*Be making the ride down to Fitzgerald to watch Callaway*

Hopefully upset the Purple Hurricanes.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Some great games indeed .... ain't no better way to spend Thanksgiving morning than on the PRACTICE FIELD!!!  But since Peach sent my boys home last week I'll be headed over to Warner Robins to hang w/ some good friends at the NS/PTR game.
> 
> Bitter ... how 'bout texting me scores on Friday??  I forgot you were up that way ... up 'til now I've been pulling for my neighbors over in JeffCo.  Ya'll don't be too hard on 'em now ya' hear?  Gonna be country come to town - this is the first time they've made it past game 12 and they ain't used to playin' on that plastic grass.    Seriously best wishes to Coach Arnold and his band of Warriors!  I wouldn't mind making a trip over to the reservation next week.
> M4L....  I underestimated your Makers last week.  After the way ya'll started the season I seriously didn't expect it to be that close.  Sure am glad Rusty didn't pick ya'll for the weekly contest again this week.  City Park is a great place for a game - if it wasn't so far I'd have considered coming up for this game.



I'll try and send ya sumpin.. I got family coming in for the holidays so I'm not sure if I'll get to go or just listen on WEBS.  Either way.... Gooooooooooo Jackets!! Calhoun that is!


----------



## Uncle T (Nov 25, 2009)

Good luck Jasper and son! That's my old stomping ground so be sure to take some bug spray because it only takes a few days of a warm spell and those swamp mosquitos will eat you up.

I also got three nats in my I last week hunting Rum Creek. 

UT


----------



## maker4life (Nov 25, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Some great games indeed .... ain't no better way to spend Thanksgiving morning than on the PRACTICE FIELD!!!  But since Peach sent my boys home last week I'll be headed over to Warner Robins to hang w/ some good friends at the NS/PTR game.
> 
> Bitter ... how 'bout texting me scores on Friday??  I forgot you were up that way ... up 'til now I've been pulling for my neighbors over in JeffCo.  Ya'll don't be too hard on 'em now ya' hear?  Gonna be country come to town - this is the first time they've made it past game 12 and they ain't used to playin' on that plastic grass.    Seriously best wishes to Coach Arnold and his band of Warriors!  I wouldn't mind making a trip over to the reservation next week.
> 
> M4L....  I underestimated your Makers last week.  After the way ya'll started the season I seriously didn't expect it to be that close.  Sure am glad Rusty didn't pick ya'll for the weekly contest again this week.  City Park is a great place for a game - if it wasn't so far I'd have considered coming up for this game.



Well , now that you mention last weeks pic against us ..... .


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Well , now that you mention last weeks pic against us ..... .



She's a Calhoun fan now.... She loves me!  She is my second favorite wife in the whole world!


----------



## Tulip (Nov 25, 2009)

maker4life said:


> We're making the loooonnnngggg ride to Gainesville . After playing in back to back championships and losing 19 starters from that team nobody gave us much of a chance this year . Our boys struggled early but man they've done some growing up and here we are headed into round three again !!!! I'm proud of this team !
> 
> Congrats to everybody on a fine season .



I dont think anyone has a longer ride than Camden.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 25, 2009)

Tulip said:


> I dont think anyone has a longer ride than Camden.



Amen to that. That was one REALLY TOUGH coin toss to lose!  I have friends from North Gwinnett that were very happy to not be going on a road trip.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 25, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Well , now that you mention last weeks pic against us ..... .



and I didn't even think twice about it either!  I just KNEW Baldwin had that one wrapped up.      Makes me a little nervous about my picks this week.  



Bitteroot said:


> She's a Calhoun fan now.... She loves me!  She is my second favorite wife in the whole world!



Ya'll are in different classes so I can pull for both of ya this week!  



Tulip said:


> I dont think anyone has a longer ride than Camden.



Actually according to mapquest it's just as from from Cairo to Gainesville as it is from Kingsland to Gwinnett Co.  I don't envy either one of them!  Well ..... ok .... yea I DO ... I'd gladly make that drive to still be playing!!!


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Nov 25, 2009)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Hopefully upset the Purple Hurricanes.



That's gonna be a good one.  Don't know much about yall but Fitz is tough


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2009)

poochie said:


> i'll be at the gainesville game as well.
> pulling for them though!
> i've been doing an athletic training internship this semester so i've been helping take care of these boys.
> friday night should be interesting.
> hope ya'll have a safe trip!



That Gainesville bunch is gonna be tough to beat! They flat have some athletes and have been blowing people out!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 26, 2009)

poochie said:


> i'll be at the gainesville game as well.
> pulling for them though!
> i've been doing an athletic training internship this semester so i've been helping take care of these boys.
> friday night should be interesting.
> hope ya'll have a safe trip!



If Blake Sims sprains an ankle how about forgeting where your tape is .


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 26, 2009)

Going to be at the Jackson H.S. v. Eastside H.S. game on Red Devil Hill in Jackson.  If Jackson plays like they did against Liberty Co. last week, Eastside should just stay home.  Go Red Devils!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 26, 2009)

*Will not be making the trip to Fitzgerald*

Had to work today and a fellow was gonna work for me tomorrow,but called and said he couldn't.GO CAVS!!!!


----------



## poochie (Nov 26, 2009)

maker4life said:


> If Blake Sims sprains an ankle how about forgeting where your tape is .



no can do! 
i'm backing these boys 100% 
now IF your boys are able to get to him just don't hurt him!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Nov 27, 2009)

SFStephens said:


> Going to be at the Jackson H.S. v. Eastside H.S. game on Red Devil Hill in Jackson.  If Jackson plays like they did against Liberty Co. last week, Eastside should just stay home.  Go Red Devils!!



There's that big IF word........... and you must not have seen Eastside play.

If Eastside's D play's up to it's fullest capacity, that Ball kid will have a bad night and it'll be over in the first half.

Should be a good game though and I wouldn't expect Jackson to run away with this one. The winner will be the team that controls the line on BOTH sides of he ball.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Charlton scores on opening drive of second half but missed the point after Charlton 18  Lovett 14.

Camden N. Gwinnett just starting.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovett scores TD Lovett 21 Charlton 18


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovett scores on 92 yard run. Lovett 28 Charlton 18.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Nov 27, 2009)

Fitzgerald 14  Callaway 0  9:00 left in 1st half


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

TD Camden.  22nd TD  for Ean Days.

Camden 7
N. Gwinnett 0


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

#23 for Ean Days. 58 yd run  

Camden 14
N Gwinnett 0


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

TD Charlton
Lovett 28
Charlton 24


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Nov 27, 2009)

21-0 fitz


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

TD Lovett

Lovett 35
Charlton 24
5:32 left in game


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Lovett just intercepted pass  5:18 left.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

TD Charlton and 2 point conv. 2:52 left
Lovett 35
Charlton 32


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Halftime
Camden 14
N Gwinnett 0


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats Lovett Lions  You move on to the next round.
Lovett 35
Charlton 32

What a ball game


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

TD Camden 
Camden 21
N Gwinnett 0
8:24 3rd quarter


----------



## Nitro (Nov 27, 2009)

Griffin - 7 

Apalachee- 3

Gut check time for the Wildcats....

WAGA TV 5 Game of the week...........


----------



## Nitro (Nov 27, 2009)

Griffin -21
Apalchee- 3 

Fourth Quarter..........


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

4 quarter

Camden 21
N Gwinnett 0


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Ean Days TD 

Camden 28
N Gwinnett 0


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Colquitt Co. 32
Lassiter 10
3rd quarter


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Nov 27, 2009)

Fitzgerald 35 Callaway 14  around 8 minutes left


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

4th quarter
Colquitt 32
Lassiter 10


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

TD Colquitt
Colquitt 39
Lassiter 10
9:02 4th quarter


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

TD CAMDEN
Camden 35
N Gwinnett 0


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Final 

Camden 35
N Gwinnett 0

Looks like we will be playing Colquitt Co. next week.


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

TD Colquitt
Colquitt 46
Lassiter 10
5:02 left


----------



## Nitro (Nov 27, 2009)

Congratulations to Griffin High- they advance!!!!!!!!

Griffin- 24 

Apalachee- 3

Fine effort  by both teams!! Apalachee finishes the season at 12-1!!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 27, 2009)

in single A-- Wilcox Co. beat Weslyn 20-15


----------



## Tulip (Nov 27, 2009)

Final 
Colquitt 46
Lassiter 17

See ya next Friday Colquitt Co. Welcome to Chris Gilman Stadium aka "Thunder Alley"


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2009)

Calhoun takes out Jefferson Co.! 49-35 Great game.... Da'rick pounds in 4 Td's!  The kid's got skills... Gotta say.. Jefferson didn't act like they liked getting beat too much! Poor sportsmanship.... dang man.. just take your licks and walk off! Now it's Lovett and Calhoun in the final round before the dome!  Hope we can keep it up but there is some stiff comp coming on now!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 27, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Congratulations to Griffin High- they advance!!!!!!!!
> 
> Griffin- 24
> 
> ...



Yep.  My dad called me a few mins ago.  He is on his way home from the game..

Nice season for Apalachee...   

Go Bears


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 27, 2009)

*How'd that work out for you?*



SFStephens said:


> Going to be at the Jackson H.S. v. Eastside H.S. game on Red Devil Hill in Jackson.  If Jackson plays like they did against Liberty Co. last week, Eastside should just stay home.  Go Red Devils!!



Eastside 14 Jackson 0...I went to Jackson K-11 and Newton my senior year.My sister graduated from Eastside so I didn't mind too much either way who one.Eastside beat Jackson and the refs tonight.They are going to have to step it up though to get past Ft Valley.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Calhoun takes out Jefferson Co.! 49-35 Great game.... Da'rick pounds in 4 Td's!  The kid's got skills... Gotta say.. Jefferson didn't act like they liked getting beat too much! Poor sportsmanship.... dang man.. just take your licks and walk off! Now it's Lovett and Calhoun in the final round before the dome!  Hope we can keep it up but there is some stiff comp coming on now!



I listened to it on the radio tonight Root. Didnt feel like standing out in the cold rooting for a team called the Jackets  

Sounded like Da'Rick had a great game as usual! They talked a little on the radio about poor sportsmanship, but what happened? They didnt say much about it..


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 27, 2009)

Gainesville32-Cairo19
Flowery Branch35- Carver Columbus33  It was a wild finish!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I listened to it on the radio tonight Root. Didnt feel like standing out in the cold rooting for a team called the Jackets
> 
> Sounded like Da'Rick had a great game as usual! They talked a little on the radio about poor sportsmanship, but what happened? They didnt say much about it..



lotta guff... basically just showin there tail when you can't get into the other teams head. You know it hurts bad when you just drop the ball in the endzone and act like you've been there before!   gotta say.. If we win out or not... just maintain some class about it no matter what!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> lotta guff... basically just showin there tail when you can't get into the other teams head. You know it hurts bad when you just drop the ball in the endzone and act like you've been there before!   gotta say.. If we win out or not... just maintain some class about it no matter what!



Well good luck to Calhoun the rest of the way. Lovett next week won't be a cake walk for either team. Hopefully ya'll boys can bring another championship back to N GA this year


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 27, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Well good luck to Calhoun the rest of the way. Lovett next week won't be a cake walk for either team. Hopefully ya'll boys can bring another championship back to N GA this year



I'm hopin we'll control the ball better....if it wasn't for the first 2 turnovers... I"m thinking Calhoun would have blown through them pretty well. The turnovers kept JC in the game...but hey that's part of it too... hat's off to JC's Defence. But what in the world does anybody do with Da'rick?  He's a wrecking machine on both sides of the ball. Drew Walraven had a big night on D as well! That boy played his heart out!


----------



## olcowman (Nov 27, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm hopin we'll control the ball better....if it wasn't for the first 2 turnovers... I"m thinking Calhoun would have blown through them pretty well. The turnovers kept JC in the game...but hey that's part of it too... hat's off to JC's Defence. But what in the world does anybody do with Da'rick?  He's a wrecking machine on both sides of the ball. Drew Walraven had a big night on D as well! That boy played his heart out!



Thanks for posting the scores on the jackets. I moved off long ago but have tried to follow my alma mater since they turned into a powerhouse a few years ago. Heck when I played we were lucky to win 2 or 3 games a year and we always considered it an accomplishment if we could hold Dalton to 40 points or fewer. I am pretty sure we didn't win a homecoming the whole time I was there.... this is a great change for the community. 

I recognize many of the names of the kids as offspring of some of my fellow teammates from back in the day. I am sure they are extra happy to see the younguns competing at such a level after suffering like we all did. Mike's boy Nash must be a stud, Mike was about as good as it got with the basketball in his hands but he wasn't real keen on getting hit on the gridiron. I always figured he's be raising future NBA recruits, but this Nash sounds like a real athlete and a good kid to boot.

Keep me posted on here as the CalhounTimes online is useless for the prep sports. Thanks again and pass on any behind the scenes or inside info you hear. I'll be at the dome if I can and hopefully see some up close Jacket football.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Thanks for posting the scores on the jackets. I moved off long ago but have tried to follow my alma mater since they turned into a powerhouse a few years ago. Heck when I played we were lucky to win 2 or 3 games a year and we always considered it an accomplishment if we could hold Dalton to 40 points or fewer. I am pretty sure we didn't win a homecoming the whole time I was there.... this is a great change for the community.
> 
> I recognize many of the names of the kids as offspring of some of my fellow teammates from back in the day. I am sure they are extra happy to see the younguns competing at such a level after suffering like we all did. Mike's boy Nash must be a stud, Mike was about as good as it got with the basketball in his hands but he wasn't real keen on getting hit on the gridiron. I always figured he's be raising future NBA recruits, but this Nash sounds like a real athlete and a good kid to boot.
> 
> Keep me posted on here as the CalhounTimes online is useless for the prep sports. Thanks again and pass on any behind the scenes or inside info you hear. I'll be at the dome if I can and hopefully see some up close Jacket football.



Will do! If you went to school with Mike Nance..... you went to school with me too!  We gotta talk.... PM Sent!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Nov 28, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> Eastside 14 Jackson 0...I went to Jackson K-11 and Newton my senior year.My sister graduated from Eastside so I didn't mind too much either way who one.Eastside beat Jackson and the refs tonight.They are going to have to step it up though to get past Ft Valley.



I didn't make the trip, had something come up at the last minute, but Eastside's had to play two opponents (the opposing team AND the Refs) in every playoff game thus far so they kind of got use to it by now. Even suspended the HC and the DC for the game 2 weeks ago and they still won decisively.

5 sacks and 2 picks, not a bad night....

WTG Eastside and congratulations to Jackson on a great season.

Now lets hope HCHurst wins that coin toss today.


----------



## marknga (Nov 28, 2009)

Northside High defeated Peachtree Ridge 20-17 in 3 OT's. PTR came to WR and just stuffed the Eagles. The Eagles were outmanned, outplayed and outcoached, the starting QB was knocked out of the game, the star stud running back playing with a cast on broke finger.... just getting whooped. Late 4th quarter the sophomore backup QB connected with South Carolina Gamecock commit Brison Williams (punt returner, safety, WR, stud)for a 63 yard TD pass. Then the Eagles kicker (who is usually money) missed a 42 yard FG attempt in regulation to win it. Both teams missed FG in 1st OT, both scored TD's in the second and then senior kicker Devon Pike nailed a 32yarder to win it.
Just a heck of a ballgame and one of those that I'm not sure that the best team won. Peachtree Ridge played a heck of a game.

Now the young Eagles must go to Newnan (lost the coin toss this morning) this coming Friday. This will be a huge test but the Eagles keep plugging away week after week. NHS isn't the most glamorous or glitzy team they just keep finding a way to win and that is what counts.

Thanks for all the updates and good luck to your teams next week.

** Colquitt County at Camden should be a GREAT GAME***

Mark


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I'm told there was not a coin toss this time... but GSHA officials met and determined the home field advantge for Calhoun again.  Seems strange but I'm not gonna complain.. will take it and Lovett will travel up here for some football on the turf again.  If Buford takes out Fitzgerald and we get past Lovett then we've got a repeat of last years dome match up.  Hopefully... the outcome won't be the same as the Wolves put us away in the second half.  We've got a lil more depth this time but it's gonna be a rough one. Good luck to everybody left and lets see some sho nuf football!!!


----------



## Jasper (Nov 30, 2009)

marknga said:


> Northside High defeated Peachtree Ridge 20-17 in 3 OT's. PTR came to WR and just stuffed the Eagles. The Eagles were outmanned, outplayed and outcoached, the starting QB was knocked out of the game, the star stud running back playing with a cast on broke finger.... just getting whooped. Late 4th quarter the sophomore backup QB connected with South Carolina Gamecock commit Brison Williams (punt returner, safety, WR, stud)for a 63 yard TD pass. Then the Eagles kicker (who is usually money) missed a 42 yard FG attempt in regulation to win it. Both teams missed FG in 1st OT, both scored TD's in the second and then senior kicker Devon Pike nailed a 32yarder to win it.
> Just a heck of a ballgame and one of those that I'm not sure that the best team won. Peachtree Ridge played a heck of a game. Mark



Maybe the most exciting HS game I've seen! Didn't go our way, but what a great game! Congrats to the Eagles!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 1, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> Well I'm told there was not a coin toss this time... but GSHA officials met and determined the home field advantge for Calhoun again.  Seems strange but I'm not gonna complain.. will take it and Lovett will travel up here for some football on the turf again.  If Buford takes out Fitzgerald and we get past Lovett then we've got a repeat of last years dome match up.  Hopefully... the outcome won't be the same as the Wolves put us away in the second half.  We've got a lil more depth this time but it's gonna be a rough one. Good luck to everybody left and lets see some sho nuf football!!!



Not strange at all ... straight outta the white book.  Lovett didn't have enough seating to host.  Semi-final games require a designated number of seats in order to host the game.  If both teams meet the requirement a coin is flipped.  If only one team meets requirements that team hosts.  Some of their fans may not have known but it shouldn't be a surprise to their AD/coaching staff - seating numbers have to be submitted to the region secretary for submission to GHSA back in August.  

I think you'll be seein' some sho'nuff football alright!  Ya'll have got your work cut out for you.  Wish I could have made the trip this one would be worth the drive.  At least if ya'll win I can watch you on TV next week!

Now that M4L's boys are outta the runnin I can say without reservation ............

*Go Jackets!!  *


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 1, 2009)

Jasper said:


> Maybe the most exciting HS game I've seen! Didn't go our way, but what a great game! Congrats to the Eagles!



Jasper, PTR dominated every aspect of that game except the last couple minutes (and they held their own in those!).  Tell your son congrats on a great season and a very well played game.  

Didn't realize until halfway through the game that you've got a couple of our former assistants on your coaching staff.  Good to see them doing well.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 1, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Not strange at all ... straight outta the white book.  Lovett didn't have enough seating to host.  Semi-final games require a designated number of seats in order to host the game.  If both teams meet the requirement a coin is flipped.  If only one team meets requirements that team hosts.  Some of their fans may not have known but it shouldn't be a surprise to their AD/coaching staff - seating numbers have to be submitted to the region secretary for submission to GHSA back in August.
> 
> I think you'll be seein' some sho'nuff football alright!  Ya'll have got your work cut out for you.  Wish I could have made the trip this one would be worth the drive.  At least if ya'll win I can watch you on TV next week!
> 
> ...




Dang man...WARTHEN, Ga huh? You out in the STICKS!!!  I hunt right North of you man, just up North of Hamburg SP. "Home to Ga's oldest jail" 


Good luck to ya'll this week Root! I skipped out on the trip last week, but I might slip down there for real this time. That's going to be a heck of a ball game!


I'm a Catamount fan through and through....but GO JACKETS!!!!


----------



## Buck (Dec 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dang man...WARTHEN, Ga huh? You out in the STICKS!!!  I hunt right North of you man, just up North of Hamburg SP. "Home to Ga's oldest jail"
> 
> 
> Good luck to ya'll this week Root! I skipped out on the trip last week, but I might slip down there for real this time. That's going to be a heck of a ball game!
> ...



Uhhhh...Smoke?  She's not a "Man"...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 2, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dang man...WARTHEN, Ga huh? You out in the STICKS!!!  I hunt right North of you man, just up North of Hamburg SP. "Home to Ga's oldest jail"
> 
> 
> Good luck to ya'll this week Root! I skipped out on the trip last week, but I might slip down there for real this time. That's going to be a heck of a ball game!
> ...





buck#4 said:


> Uhhhh...Smoke?  She's not a "Man"...



    Yep! what Buck said!    Not a Jacket fan either but I'd love to see them beat Lovett and face Fitz in the dome (don't tell Bitter but I won't be saying go Jackets in that case!   )

Oh and Smoke??  Be careful down here!  When you get ready to make that 12:00 dash back to the hills on Sunday afternoon, you ever think... 'man, I hate to go'??  We started out hunting in them sticks ... just never went back one day!


----------



## maker4life (Dec 2, 2009)

Not only is she not a man I guarantee she knows more high school football then three quaters of the men in the state !!


----------



## marknga (Dec 2, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Jasper, PTR dominated every aspect of that game except the last couple minutes (and they held their own in those!).  Tell your son congrats on a great season and a very well played game.



Yep PTR was ready to play. I really thought that the Eagle's run at home was about to come to an end. Like I said earlier: "Not sure if the best team won" but that happens. 

What do y'all know about Newnan? Saw where they were ranked #15 in the country this week. Should be a good game.


----------



## jsimages (Dec 2, 2009)

go jackets.... im not from calhoun but not far away either lol. darlington is still in it too go tigers.... blacksmoke i pulled for dalton to as i kinda have a GRASSROOT connection there. lol


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 2, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Uhhhh...Smoke?  She's not a "Man"...



she is however.....my second favorite wife!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 2, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yep! what Buck said!    Not a Jacket fan either but I'd love to see them beat Lovett and face Fitz in the dome (don't tell Bitter but I won't be saying go Jackets in that case!   )
> Oh and Smoke??  Be careful down here!  When you get ready to make that 12:00 dash back to the hills on Sunday afternoon, you ever think... 'man, I hate to go'??  We started out hunting in them sticks ... just never went back one day!




we gotta talk woman....!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 2, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> we gotta talk woman....!



  so uhmmmm.... is this gonna affect my 2nd favorite wife status??   

at the risk of starting a war that's already been fought on other boards .... Fitzgerald is below the gnatline ... bring that trophy back down here where it belongs!!!!  

And don't even get me started on the open enrollment schools!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 2, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> so uhmmmm.... is this gonna affect my 2nd favorite wife status??
> 
> at the risk of starting a war that's already been fought on other boards .... Fitzgerald is below the gnatline ... bring that trophy back down here where it belongs!!!!
> 
> And don't even get me started on the open enrollment schools!



The trophy belongs in NW GA!  It's been many a year since it sat in the CHS trophy case.  We got a number #2 last year thanks to Buford... this year.. if they take out Fitz...and we do get by the Lovette team, we're lookin for a lil payback!  May not get it.. but were goin to play.

And yes... second favorite wife may be in serious jeopardy! 


NOT >>>--------------------------->


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 2, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Uhhhh...Smoke?  She's not a "Man"...



 Sorry, didn't know that 



Tag-a-long said:


> Yep! what Buck said!    Not a Jacket fan either but I'd love to see them beat Lovett and face Fitz in the dome (don't tell Bitter but I won't be saying go Jackets in that case!   )
> 
> Oh and Smoke??  Be careful down here!  When you get ready to make that 12:00 dash back to the hills on Sunday afternoon, you ever think... 'man, I hate to go'??  We started out hunting in them sticks ... just never went back one day!



Hey I hear ya on that! Spent many a day down there in your neck of the woods. Did an internship down there for 3 months a few years ago, and been hunting off of Shoals Rd for the last 5 years  Pass right through Warthen in the evening on the way down to Teresa's in Sandersville....  Or "Maricela's" now that they went and changed the name 

Make some mighty fine Margariter's down there


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Dec 2, 2009)

Fitzgerald and Buford is gonna be one heck of a game.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 2, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> The trophy belongs in NW GA!  It's been many a year since it sat in the CHS trophy case.  We got a number #2 last year thanks to Buford... this year.. if they take out Fitz...and we do get by the Lovette team, we're lookin for a lil payback!  May not get it.. but were goin to play.
> 
> And yes... second favorite wife may be in serious jeopardy!
> 
> ...



Well if you're gonna knock off the University of Buford this would be the year to do it ... but I'm really hoping the Purple Hurricanes take care of them for you this week.



BlackSmoke said:


> Sorry, didn't know that
> 
> Hey I hear ya on that! Spent many a day down there in your neck of the woods. Did an internship down there for 3 months a few years ago, and been hunting off of Shoals Rd for the last 5 years  Pass right through Warthen in the evening on the way down to Teresa's in Sandersville....  Or "Maricela's" now that they went and changed the name
> 
> Make some mighty fine Margariter's down there



Yes they do ... we were there tonight (Wed. is margarita night     )  You'll have to let us know when you're down this way and maybe Mitch and I can meet you for dinner one night.   




JasonTyree04 said:


> Fitzgerald and Buford is gonna be one heck of a game.



Yes it is ... Dadgum what was GHSA thinking when they swapped the semi's for the finals in the dome?  (don't answer that ... I know EXACTLY what they were thinking $$$$).    I still couldn't come - but if this was dome week at least I could record the game and watch it later!


----------



## seabear2 (Dec 2, 2009)

JasonTyree04 said:


> Fitzgerald and Buford is gonna be one heck of a game.




We will make the trip to Fitzgerald yet again to see this one. Fitz is good but will need to play better than what I saw last Friday night to beat Buford.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

Northside is younger than the last couple of years but they are staying in the games and finding ways to win. Gotta love that! MarknGA, any word on the starting QB and the bruised sternum? The backup looked good throwing the ball in the highlights I saw.


----------



## seabear2 (Dec 2, 2009)

For anyone from Buford going to Fitzgerald I will give you some heads up on the away section. They have cement bleachers not metal. They sit better imo but get cold as you know what.  Game time temp should be upper 40's. Should be a great game!


----------



## marknga (Dec 2, 2009)

Twiggbuster said:


> Northside is younger than the last couple of years but they are staying in the games and finding ways to win. Gotta love that! MarknGA, any word on the starting QB and the bruised sternum? The backup looked good throwing the ball in the highlights I saw.



Haven't heard the status of 13 yet, rumors are out there of course. The young backup, #4 did a good job stepping in and has a cannon for an arm. Who knows may see both of them in the game at the same time???

#4 playing opens up the whole playbook, which is what it will take to beat Newnan at home.


----------



## deerslayer11 (Dec 3, 2009)

how about region 8aaaa? two teams, Clarke central and Rockdale county both in the final 4. Now thats what i call a good region


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yes they do ... we were there tonight (Wed. is margarita night     )  You'll have to let us know when you're down this way and maybe Mitch and I can meet you for dinner one night.



Will have to do that! Hope to get back down sometime later this month, but not sure yet with the holidays and all. My lil 2 year old likes Daddy to be at home around Xmas....and her birthday is 2 days after  

We'll have to have a good ol' Maricela's Margarita get-together sometime  Hopefully mine won't be as "brown" next time....  I think they was trying to get me drunk


----------



## Godwin (Dec 4, 2009)

Good luck to Colquitt County tonight over Camden I hope they run em the dirt!!


----------



## marknga (Dec 4, 2009)

Should be a great game. Tough place to play but the Packers have been knocking em off while on the road.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 4, 2009)

yea we played over there 2 weeks ago camden plays a good home game...but if the packers play like they played us it will be a real good game


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Dec 4, 2009)

Comon camden bring another championship home whoohoo


----------



## Godwin (Dec 4, 2009)

camden aint got a championship team


----------



## GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN (Dec 4, 2009)

*High school playoffs*

Newnan cougars will go all the way. Their defense is the best in the state. They have 2 brothers going to ga. Bulldogs. Their wr made a catch a pro would miss, 2 weeks ago. Last week against grayson was the closest game all year, but after adjustments in the 2nd half newnan shut them down. See you in the dome.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 4, 2009)

good im glad to hear that...i was wondering if Grayson won


----------



## marknga (Dec 4, 2009)

GEORGIA BULLDOG MAN said:


> Newnan cougars will go all the way. Their defense is the best in the state. They have 2 brothers going to ga. Bulldogs. Their wr made a catch a pro would miss, 2 weeks ago. Last week against grayson was the closest game all year, but after adjustments in the 2nd half newnan shut them down. See you in the dome.



I hear that they are good, the stats say they are good. Guess we will know tonight just how good they are.

Go Eagles.


----------



## CCROLAND (Dec 4, 2009)

*I do believe..*

they sent your Lowndes Viqueens to the house. As far as I see, they got as good a chance as any else LEFT in it. And I am originally from Camden but I do live in Valdosta now. GO WILDCATS!!!




Godwin said:


> camden aint got a championship team


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 4, 2009)

*Go Fitzgerald*

Will be pulling for the hurricanes tonight.  They have their work cutout for them.  Should be a great game, I wish i could have went.  Does anyone know of a place online to listen to the games?  I live in Jesup and cant pick up the game on the radio here.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Dec 4, 2009)

You can Google 96.9 Fitzgerald Ga. They have a live link


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Dec 4, 2009)

14-7 fitz 3 mins left in 1st


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2009)

Flowery Branch up 21-7 in the third over #1 Gainesville.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

tcward said:


> Flowery Branch up 21-7 in the third over #1 Gainesville.



oooohhhh big upset alert there


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 4, 2009)

buford 28 fitz 21.  Maybe we can catchup


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> oooohhhh big upset alert there



Yep.  We are still up.   Tom told me the kids would play tonight and he was not kidding

On a sour note, my bears are getting beat by Sandy Creek.  22-7 in the 3rd


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 4, 2009)

buford 31 fitz 28 with 5 minutes left.  been a great game


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2009)

tcward said:


> Flowery Branch up 21-7 in the third over #1 Gainesville.



21-21 in 4th with 3:00 left.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 4, 2009)

by looking at all the scores, looks like there has been some good games across the state tonight


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 4, 2009)

final buford 38 fitz 28.  Congrats to buford and good luck.  Congratulations to coach Pruitt and the canes on a great season, maybe next year.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like that Gainesville/Flowery Branch game is a good'n! Tied up with time winding down...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

Buford wins....38-28


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

Now I just need an update on Calhoun/Lovett


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Now I just need an update on Calhoun/Lovett



Calhoun 42 Lovett 21


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Dec 4, 2009)

calhoun is going to be tough to beat, even by buford.  D. Rogers must be having another huge game for calhoun


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

http://scoreatlantanew.securesites.net/scoreboardframe/

wish I woulda had this all night.... 

Thanks for the Calhoun score BHCH. Just found it. Sounds like Da'Rick and Nash Nance are dominating again tonight...

Calhoun/Lovett for the State Championship!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2009)

tcward said:


> 21-21 in 4th with 3:00 left.



Gainesville scores TD with :24 to go. Goes for 2-makes it. They win 29-21 Great ball game!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> calhoun is going to be tough to beat, even by buford.  D. Rogers must be having another huge game for calhoun



I agree. Those boys can play. And Lamb is a heck of a coach. Da'Rick is a BEAST


----------



## CCROLAND (Dec 4, 2009)

*Looks like*

Camden is playing for back to back championships!!! Lets go Wildcats!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

Gainesville just took an 8 point lead. 29-21


....TCward beat me to it. Congrats Gainesville! Survived a scare tonight


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 4, 2009)

tcward said:


> Gainesville scores TD with :24 to go. Goes for 2-makes it. They win 29-21 Great ball game!



Man.  Thats a tough way to lose one


Great game and good season Flowery Branch


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

tcward said:


> Gainesville scores TD with :24 to go. Goes for 2-makes it. They win 29-21 Great ball game!



Question....why in the WORLD would you go for 2 with less than 30 seconds remaining when you just scored the winning TD? What if they didnt get it and FB takes the kickoff back to the house. BONEHEAD coaching call in my opinion. Glad it worked out for them


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> http://scoreatlantanew.securesites.net/scoreboardframe/
> 
> wish I woulda had this all night....
> 
> ...



May have spoke too soon. Dont know how much time is left, but Lovett has pulled to within 14. 49-35 Calhoun right now. I know it's in the 4th, but no idea on time


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 4, 2009)

Final now.... Calhoun 49 - Lovett 41


----------



## marknga (Dec 5, 2009)

Northside goes to Newnan and beats the mighty Cougars 29-24.
Will play Camden next Saturday night in the dome for the AAAAA Championship.

Congrats Eagles.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, Griffin and Flowery Branch lose.  I will have nothing to do next weekend.   hahaha


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 5, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> Man, Griffin and Flowery Branch lose.  I will have nothing to do next weekend.   hahaha



I watched the Sandy Creek/Griffin game. I thought the refs hosed Griffin, although it probably wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweetwater said:


> I watched the Sandy Creek/Griffin game. I thought the refs hosed Griffin, although it probably wouldn't have mattered.



I agree.  That "Offensive Pass Interference" call that negated the 30-yard gain was a joke.  There was another bad call just before that that had the coach livid, but I can't remember what it was.

I sure wish I'd have known about that Fitzgerald radio station last night so I could have listened to the Buford game.  I had a buddy calling me after every score keeping me informed.  It was a nail biter until that fumble recovery at the end.

I sure was hoping for a Buford/Lovett rematch, but oh well.  See ya'll in the dome next Friday.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 5, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I agree.  That "Offensive Pass Interference" call that negated the 30-yard gain was a joke.  There was another bad call just before that that had the coach livid, but I can't remember what it was.



Sideline interference.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 5, 2009)

get ready for some dome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GO JACKETS

Lovette scored with 6 seconds left on the clock to make it 49-41.... not like it mattered.  Da'Rick was a dominte force all night.  Lovette said "we have not played a team this year, that prepared us for what we faced against Da' Rick Rogers"!   I know it is premature and Buford has always given us fits.... but that is one heck of a statement from an opposing team!  The kid has some very special talent.  Buford v/s Calhoun  Friday afternoon!  Let's get it on! Here's to an injury free.. leave nothing on the field football game!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 5, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> get ready for some dome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> GO JACKETS
> ...




Well since Keeb's Cane's lost last night I reckon I'll still be able to so GO JACKETS one more week!  I wish I could come up for the games but I don't get off work until 5:00 Friday (don't care a thing about the AAAA game) and my family is doing the family Christmas gathering on Saturday!     

Hey .... you change your phone number since DOG???


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 5, 2009)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well since Keeb's Cane's lost last night I reckon I'll still be able to so GO JACKETS one more week!  I wish I could come up for the games but I don't get off work until 5:00 Friday (don't care a thing about the AAAA game) and my family is doing the family Christmas gathering on Saturday!
> 
> Hey .... you change your phone number since DOG???



yes I did.. I'll send ya'll the new one!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 5, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> yes I did.. I'll send ya'll the new one!



   

We might need to call and apologize to whoever has your old number!  He got some really unusual calls last night!  And he has at least one voice mail (after he quit answering our calls) telling him his second favorite wife was ticked!  

Ya might need to send it to Snow too!!!  She's been sending text messages to some man she don't know!


----------



## olcowman (Dec 6, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> get ready for some dome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> GO JACKETS
> ...



Dang? Wilbur, how ya reckon the UGA recieving corp is going to look next year? A.J. and Da'Rick, and another CHS alumni to boot, Mike's boy Chris Durham will be back! Lord I hope we got somebody to throw the bomb to 'em in developement at Athens. 

I concur  *"GO YOU YELLER' JACKETS"*


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 7, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Dang? Wilbur, how ya reckon the UGA recieving corp is going to look next year? A.J. and Da'Rick, and another CHS alumni to boot, Mike's boy Chris Durham will be back! Lord I hope we got somebody to throw the bomb to 'em in developement at Athens.
> 
> I concur  *"GO YOU YELLER' JACKETS"*





Looks to be an exciting development for sure... stay tuned you Dawg haters!!   Life just might get rough for yuns!


----------



## poochie (Dec 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Question....why in the WORLD would you go for 2 with less than 30 seconds remaining when you just scored the winning TD? What if they didnt get it and FB takes the kickoff back to the house. BONEHEAD coaching call in my opinion. Glad it worked out for them



they had to go for the two point conversion. the ball was bobbled when it was snapped and he couldn't get it set for the kicker. was a risk though- branch almost connected at the very end of the game.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 7, 2009)

poochie said:


> they had to go for the two point conversion. the ball was bobbled when it was snapped and he couldn't get it set for the kicker. was a risk though- branch almost connected at the very end of the game.



oh ok, that makes sense then. I thought it was a designed play.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 7, 2009)

CCROLAND said:


> Camden is playing for back to back championships!!! Lets go Wildcats!!!



yall are trying to catch up with us viKINGS!!!!!!.....we proved ourselvs in the dome two years in a row...somthing like yea two shutouts


----------



## Godwin (Dec 7, 2009)

marknga said:


> Northside goes to Newnan and beats the mighty Cougars 29-24.
> Will play Camden next Saturday night in the dome for the AAAAA Championship.
> 
> Congrats Eagles.



i hope northside runs all over camden!!


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Dec 11, 2009)

nawsir camden is gonna crush northside and win just like we did last year comon Wildcats win one more just for me


----------



## tcward (Dec 12, 2009)

Gainesville versus Peach Co. gonna be a barn burner I believe! Blake Sims qb for Gainesville is something else!


----------



## marknga (Dec 12, 2009)

Should be a great game.
I'm leaving Byron now, hope to get to the dome in time to see the second half.

Go Northside!


----------



## tcward (Dec 12, 2009)

georgiabuckbuster said:


> nawsir camden is gonna crush northside and win just like we did last year comon Wildcats win one more just for me



Camden looks awesome! Northside just standing and watching right now-wow!


----------



## tcward (Dec 12, 2009)

georgiabuckbuster said:


> nawsir camden is gonna crush northside and win just like we did last year comon Wildcats win one more just for me



Crush they have!


----------



## marknga (Dec 13, 2009)

Congratulations to Camden County. Well deserved 5A Champs.
The Wildcats just slap jumped all over NHS and never stopped.

Great year Eagles...... the future is oh so bright.


----------



## CCROLAND (Dec 13, 2009)

*Where are all...*

the people who said Camden couldn't play with the teams in the region with Lowndes? Looks like they just walked right through 3 of your top teams in 3 weeks to win Back To Back State Championships!!! Go Wildcalts!!!!!!!!!


----------

